# Una Voce per Padre Pio 2017: 8 luglio su Rai 1



## fabri47 (5 Luglio 2017)

Anche quest'anno, andrà in onda l'evento musicale a scopo benefico "*Una Voce per Padre Pio*", giunto alla 18a edizione e dedicato a *Padre Pio*, il celebre frate di Pietrelcina.

Tra gli ospiti annunciati, ci saranno i cantanti Ron, Elodie, Sergio Sylvester, Ermal Meta, ma anche i comici Gigi e Ross e l'attore Michele Placido.

Lo show si svolge in Piazza S.S. Annunziata a *Pietrelcina*, luogo natìo del Santo. Alla conduzione, per la seconda volta di fila, *Alessandro Greco* affiancato stavolta da *Lorena Bianchetti*. Una Voce per Padre Pio sarà trasmesso su *Rai 1* sabato *8 luglio*, dalle ore *20:35*.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2017)

Che fate? Non lo guardate?


----------

